# 2008 18Rs For Sale



## jps (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll be trading this TT in soon, the dealers' are giving me $12,000. Only used about a dozen weekends, wrapped each winter and has 3 yr extended warranty left. We bought too small, and are trading up. Peoria, IL area if anybody is interested.


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

Any pictures? I have a friend looking to buy.


----------



## jps (Feb 20, 2010)

wv outbacker said:


> Any pictures? I have a friend looking to buy.


 Pictures could be tough, I'm surfing at work on an old lap top when time allows. My desk top at home takes 10 min. to bring a picture up, let alone send one on our old phone lines in the country. Can't even use a cell phone at my place in the sticks, not ready to spend $700 a yr on dish yet. I'd probably need about $13,000 anyway with the tax I'd save from the trade. If interested send me an e-mail through this site and we'll hook up by phone. The TT is wrapped right now under a foot of fresh snow.


----------

